# Need semi experienced people for new to me boat



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok recently got a 85 254 mako with twin 2004 150's. Ran offshore a few times during smaller season did well. Know a little about offshore fishing but far from a lot. New job schedule is 4 on 4 off so buddies can't always go so looking for some guys with own gear that know a thing or 2 that I can learn a little from to go offshore with. Just split gas and stuff. Not asking for your spots just anyone without a boat that may be able to share some knowledge. Have lots of spots just haven't checked them all. Boats good for about 75 ish miles out. PM me and well talk. Guys I fish with are a you get group 27 ish years old give or take fun group usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

What shift are you on abcd.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll send you a PM - let's go get 'em


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

Pm me very interested. Self employed so I can play with my schedule most the time.


----------



## Wooshinator (Apr 21, 2012)

You a fireman letsgofishbro?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Wooshinator said:


> You a fireman letsgofishbro?


Plant operator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Offshore adventure*

Got some experience offshore as well as some gear. Always down to go fishing if I am available. I work 9 on 3 off. May be free this weekend.. E mail me at [email protected] 
Will split all cost with you bro. Hit me up!


----------

